# Die Ehefrau kommt früher nach Hause



## frank63 (8 Juli 2012)

Die Ehefrau kommt früher als erwartet nach Hause und findet ihren Ehemann im Schlafzimmer beim Sex mit einer sehr attraktiven jungen Frau. Sie war einigermaßen aufgeregt. 
"Du bist ein respektloses Schwein", schreit sie ihren Mann an. 
"Wie wagst Du es, mir das anzutun - einer treuen Frau, der Mutter Deiner Kinder! Ich verlasse Dich. Ich reiche die Scheidung ein!"
Der Ehemann erwiderte: "Warte eine Minute. Wenn Du mich noch ein wenig gern hast, lass' Dir erzählen, was geschehen ist."
"Gut, fang an" schluchzte sie, "aber das sind die letzten Worte, die Du zu mir sagst!"
Und der Ehemann begann: "Gut, ich wollte gerade in mein Auto einsteigen um Heim zufahren, als mich diese junge Frau hier fragte, ob ich ihr helfen kann. Sie schaute so niedergeschlagen und hilflos aus, ich hatte Mitleid mit ihr und sagte, sie soll einsteigen.
Ich bemerkte, dass sie sehr dünn war, nicht gut angezogen und schmutzig. Sie sagte mir, dass sie schon drei Tage nichts gegessen hätte. Ich hatte Mitleid, brachte sie hierher und wärmte ihr die Enchiladas auf (mex. Maisomelette mit Chili), die ich für Dich letzte Nacht gemacht hatte und wovon Du keine gegessen hast, weil Du abnehmen willst. Das arme Ding verschlang sie in Sekunden. Außerdem brauchte sie eine Säuberung. Ich schlug ihr vor, eine Dusche zu nehmen und während sie duschte, stellte ich fest, dass ihre Kleidung schmutzig und zerrissen war. Ich habe sie sofort weggeworfen. Dann brauchte sie etwas zum Anziehen; ich gab ihr die Designerjeans, die Du schon seit ein paar Jahren hast und nie getragen hattest, weil Du glaubtest, dass sie zu eng seien. Ich gab ihr auch die Unterwäsche, die ich Dir einmal zum Geburtstag schenkte und die Du auch nicht getragen hast, weil Du sagtest, dass ich keinen guten Geschmack hätte. Ich fand die sexy Bluse, die Du von meiner Schwester zu Weihnachten bekommen und auch nie getragen hast, nur um sie zu ärgern. Ich schenkte ihr auch die Schuhe, die Du in einer teuren Boutique gekauft hattest und auch nie benutzt hast, weil einige in Deinem Büro die gleichen haben."
Der Ehemann nahm sich ein Stück Brot und fuhr fort: "Sie war so dankbar für mein Verständnis und die Hilfe. Als ich sie zur Tür begleitete, drehte sich zu mir mit Tränen in den Augen um und sagte: "Bitte, hast Du noch andere Sachen, die Deine Frau nicht benutzt?."


----------



## Punisher (8 Juli 2012)

Suuuuper :WOW:


----------



## Ragdoll (8 Juli 2012)

Vom Feinsten !! Danke


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2012)

Der Knaller, ich habe mich fast weggeschmissen:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (8 Juli 2012)

hehe


----------



## Gorden (8 Juli 2012)

Haha, sehr geil. Das Ende hab ich nicht kommen sehen )


----------



## Shimada (14 Juli 2012)

Geil:thx:


----------

